# Under $50 knives - America's Test Kitchen



## jirodriguez (Jan 22, 2010)

I subscribe to the America's Test Kitchen news letters (highly recomend it if you have never checked it out). Here is a nice run down they did on chef knives in the $50 and under range.

http://www.cooksillustrated.com/equi...code=L0AN4AA00


----------



## biglewhokie (Jan 23, 2010)

Sweet, thanks


----------



## grampyskids (Jan 23, 2010)

I also have bought the Knives recommended by them, I really love them, but as a knife-oholic, I found some Thai knock-off of Japanese Shun Knives that are super. They come sharp and are really easy to keep sharp, and thet are cheap. Check out the wokshop.com.


----------



## 3montes (Jan 23, 2010)

Very informative thanks for posting. For the price I may have to get one of those Forschner Victorinox Fibrox Chef's Knife.


----------



## rickw (Jan 23, 2010)

I have one of the Forschner Victorinox 8" knifes and love it.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 23, 2010)

Great information, thanks for sharing...


----------



## old poi dog (Jan 23, 2010)

I got one of those too.  I also picked up a Forschner Victorinox boning knife.  I'm liking them a lot.


----------

